# Lightwave3D vs. Maya..



## Hogines (Dec 15, 2005)

What is the difference between them?


----------



## David345 (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm not a 3D expert. But I think Lightwave is better at rendering while Maya is better at puting scenes together for movie quality animations.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

why the question about lightwave and maya? are you thinking about using either of them?


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Maya would be my choice. It is more complete. By this I mean it is more powerful. It allows you more control over 3D animation and renderings.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

you can download Maya PLE here at 274MB on PC

http://www.alias.com/eng/index.shtml

i'm not aware of a learning edition of lightwave, but have a look at

http://www.newtek.com/lightwave/

i use 3dsmax4.2, so i can't comment on either really. although i did install MayaPLE, but i found it so slow in creating a standard primative that i uninstalled it and forgot all about it.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

wow freddyhard, nice link. I didn't know about the Maya PLE.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

yes maya took a big step in launching essentially free maya. they also dropped the price for retail, which took it alot closer in price to 3dsmax. 

i thought i read somewhere that lightwave were going to release a learning edition as well, but i had a quick search and didn't find anything.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Freddyhard, check your PM's please, I sent you a quick inquiry. If you already got it and aren't interested, just send me a big fat no so I know that you got it.
Thanks


----------

